# Manistee Report



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> He and some friends built it themselves. And yeah..it has a ton of room and is very stable.


Awsome job on the boat, thanks TC.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Boy am I glad that Owen is here to keep the stories straight. Lmao 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

